# Stupid basket question



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently use the standard double shot pressurised basket (one hole on underside) with standard portafilter, can i just buy a non pressurised basket (with the multiple holes in the bottom) and use the standard portafilter and if i do i assume i remove the plastic insert in the portafilter?


















If the above is correct are these any good? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Double-14g-Shot-Portafilter-Basket-for-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-/400458974822?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item5d3d370666

Anywhere better to buy than fleabay?


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

all correct, I got mine from ebay, different seller though but that wouldn't matter


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks is it worth the £5?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, correct in removing the plastic insert as well.

Can you stretch to the La Marzocco / VST baskets?

They fir the Gaggia Classic portafilters and I got good results with the 15g VST (14g LM) and also the 20g VST baskets


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

How much?

Stupid 13 character minimum..................


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-14g

and related sizes

Not all are in stock at present due to their popularity.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Glenn said:


> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-14g
> 
> and related sizes


As they are £8 and the VST is £22 http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/vst-15g-ridgeless-filter-basket how much better are they than the £5 none pressure ones on ebay?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Noticeably better. Without seeing both side by side its hard to appreciate how much better.

If I'm working on a machine other than my own the first thing I ask is whether I can use a VST basket.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Noticeably better. Without seeing both side by side its hard to appreciate how much better.
> 
> If I'm working on a machine other than my own the first thing I ask is whether I can use a VST basket.


Sorry for the thread hijack, but I have a question about the VST baskets - what's the deal with the size, are you meant to use the dose its made for only (15g)? If you bought the 18g version, would it be fine to dose at 16g?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are ideally suited for +/- 1g

Therefore

VST 15g would be best (14-16g)

VST 18g would suit 17-19g


----------

